# 7-1 Monster Playing In Juco



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/justaminute15.htm


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3349

Thanks for the pub but I've already posted the story a while back.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

my Bad. But to u know what school Reda Rhalimi is going to and which school he is currently at


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

He's playing at Daytona Beach CC with Harvey Thomas. Rhalimi still has a lot to work on though. 

From the article:

"Reda Rhalimi, the 7-1, 260 pound Moroccan center got his fair share of attention for two reasons. The first was simply playing on the same team as Thomas. The second, he’s 7-1. I’ll spare you the terrible basketball cliché that says something about teaching height. 


Rhalimi plays for Morocco’s National team so he’s used to playing against the best of the best in Europe and Africa. He did look a little timid on the block and also with a physical player guarding him. He did however show off a nice little jump hook and decent drop step moves. Plus, he could hit a face up jumper without any problems as well. Of course being a seven footer, he blocked a number of shots and had some pretty emphatic dunks. 


There are plenty of areas that still need refining. His strength should be priority number one. If the big man wants to pursue a career playing basketball, he’ll have to hit the weights. His frame can handle the physical style of the game right now but in the future, bigger, stronger players will give him trouble. Rhalimi does have broad shoulders. So that is a good sign. He doesn’t have very soft hands. He had a problem with keeping the ball close to his body or he fumbled the pass off."

I don't know if I'd call him a monster. The real monster was his teammate at Daytona Beach, Harvey Thomas. He's the real prospect.


----------

